# Hugs with Lions



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nwpg2ipcjM&feature=related


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Clearly not as nature intended...


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I will state once again my philosophy on cats. If the cat is large enough to fit my head in its mouth, it isn't suitable as a pet or playmate.


----------

